# Knicks defeat Celtics



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

92-74. Marbury 17 points. Doleac 15 points. I missed the game so I dont really have any comments besides the fact I'm glad we got the W!!:yes: :clap: :bbanana:


----------



## Perennial All Star (Aug 13, 2003)

Nice game by Deke. Anderson sucks ,he scored half his points on FT's. Srart Penny!


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

one too many turnovers on terrrrible passes. poor defensive rebounding giving up too many offensive boards. Moochie norris played 17 minutes and did nothing but hit pierce in the back with a pass turning the ball over.

i wish we had jeff van gundy so he could compile a giant list of things we need to improve on even though we scraped them.


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

Love to see Frak Williams and Penny instead of Moochie and Shandon.. Glad to hear Mutombo had a good game tonight.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

actually penny was shooting bricks all night. Shandon actually got to the line,something we wish Allan would do. I dont get why u dont like what shandons doing. He also shut down paul pierce.


----------



## Perennial All Star (Aug 13, 2003)

Paul Pierce chucks up shots. Tonight wasn't his night. Anderson didn't shut down anyone, he's a scrub and worse, he's Layden's scrub. It doesn't matter if Penny shot bricks tonight, tonight is tonight. If you fail to remember Shandon Fagderson was the same player who shot on airball on a fast break 3 with nobody around him. That is why he is hated by me and countless others.


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

> If you fail to remember Shandon Fagderson



My, what an outstanding display of maturity from the newbie. Everyone give a round of applause to NYKFan123.


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

And on a related note, Pierce has sucked in every game vs the Knicks this year. Probably has something to do with them dumping Walker for nothing and the triple teams.


----------



## Perennial All Star (Aug 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Rashidi</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> My, what an outstanding display of maturity from the newbie. Everyone give a round of applause to NYKFag123.



I am entitled to my own opinion on what and what not to call a player now STFU. Newbie? Don't think so my friend. Sad you'd come here to point that out just because I made you look like a fool when I argued with you and you contradicted yourself in every post. Fool....


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

> I am entitled to my own opinion on what and what not to call a player now STFU.


What does Anderson's sexuality have to do with basketball? Why is it ok for you to call another player a ***, and then get mad when someone says it right back to you? Can't take what you dish out? What are you, in 3rd grade?

If you are entitled to your own opinion on what to call another person, then so am I. Boo-hoo.


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

Rashidi, and NYKfan123: If you guys dont like each other, just try and stay out of each others way on here. name-calling and personal attacking isn't necessary. Lets try and chill fellas.

nykfan123, Shandon has his moments, he plays good D. sure he is dissapointing for the most part but no need to call him derogatory names. Lets keep it clean.


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

> Anderson sucks ,he scored half his points on FT's. Srart Penny!


In that case, Allen Iverson sucks, cause he goes to the linehe gets half his points on FTs. Since when is going to the line a bad thing? The Knicks' biggest weakness is that they don't go to the line nearly enough. Learn about basketball before trying to talk about it.

Stephon Marbury sucks too. He is 14th in the league in FTA. Keith Van Horn is 2nd on the team, 46th in the league. Another reason KVH sucks. He gets all his points at the line. What a bum.


----------



## Perennial All Star (Aug 13, 2003)

> Another reason KVH sucks. He gets all his points at the line. What a bum.


No he does not. Shandon has no game, sure he gets to the line which is all fine and dandy but he doesn't do it consistently and his jump shot stinks. He doesn't deserve to play.


----------



## Perennial All Star (Aug 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Rashidi</b>!
> 
> 
> What does Anderson's sexuality have to do with basketball? Why is it ok for you to call another player a ***, and then get mad when someone says it right back to you? Can't take what you dish out? What are you, in 3rd grade?
> ...


No, what are we in? A school? I can call him whatever I want. What difference does it make? Are you his lover, like Eisley? Do you have to defend scrubs everywhere I post? STFU and stop arguing everywhere and calling Layden god, then maybe we wouldn't be in this situation. Can't take what I dish out? Certainly can....considering I was dishing out to a player who will never read these message boards.[strike]Idiot...[/strike]

If you insult another poster again I will insure that you suspended as a poster of this site.


----------



## Phate01 (Jun 6, 2003)

SSSH NYKFAN...I mean for christ sakes...u and Rashidi argue everywhere. OK Fine yes you are entitled to your opinion but at least give real reasons why. Just because someone comes up with legitimate reasons as to why Anderson isn't THAT bad doesn't mean u have to start insulting each other.

Its not necessary to call anderson gay either I mean granted you dun like the guy. But if you dont like the guy calling him gay just shows your own homophobia and makes u look like a child.

Just agree to disagree ok? GEEZ


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

> No he does not. Shandon has no game, sure he gets to the line which is all fine and dandy but he doesn't do it consistently and his jump shot stinks. He doesn't deserve to play.


Shandon gets to the line more than Penny does, and Penny's jump shot isn't much better.


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

> STFU and stop arguing everywhere and calling Layden god, then maybe we wouldn't be in this situation.


And what situation would that be? I had no idea that me calling Layden god (although I can't quite actually remember this, but i'll play along) put us in some sort of situation. I'm curious to know what peril I've placed this board in.




> Can't take what I dish out? Certainly can....considering I was dishing out to a player who will never read these message boards.


1. That makes you a coward.

2. I am Shandon Anderson. Stop speaking badly of me.



> Idiot...


You might want to clarify who you directed this towards, Rashidi, or Shandon Anderson (then again, why does it matter, we are one in the same). You might also want to explain the hypocriscy you just committed. You can dish out to a player that will never read these messages, and then you dish out to someone who does read these messages. Assuming you called me an idiot, and not Shandon(me) of course.



> Its not necessary to call anderson gay either I mean granted you dun like the guy. *But if you dont like the guy calling him gay just shows your own homophobia and makes u look like a child.*


Capturing my point beautifully.


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Rashidi</b>!
> No, what are we in? A school? I can call him whatever I want. What difference does it make? Are you his lover, like Eisley? Do you have to defend scrubs everywhere I post?
> 
> 
> ...


2. I am Shandon Anderson. Stop speaking badly of me.  


ok now this kid says, that hes shandon anderson. Rashidi what are you 10?????


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

> ok now this kid says, that hes shandon anderson. Rashidi what are you 10?????


Obviously not, I'm an NBA vet of 8 years. In fact, I just turned 30 this past New Years Eve! How come you guys didn't wish me a happy birthday?

*sniffle*


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

Fordy, can you say "spam"?


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

Spam

1. A tinned luncheon meat made largely from pork.

2. Unsolicited e-mail, often of a commercial nature, sent indiscriminately to multiple mailing lists, individuals, or newsgroups; junk e-mail.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

Penny knows the game better, and is a better playmaker. Shandon is good for the team though, and he shouldnt be stashed away on the bench or bought out.


----------



## Perennial All Star (Aug 13, 2003)

Wait, so I might get suspended for calling someone an idiot? What are we in choir class?On a related note, Rashidi are you trying to get my suspended? Either way don't talk to me ever again. I don't to be acknowledged in any of your posts while I am here. I want to enjoy the Knicks and chat peacefully here and I don't want or need you posting everywhere and arguing or mocking my thoughts or opinions. Got it? Good, now enjoy the rest of your stay here and so will I.


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

> Rashidi are you trying to get my suspended?


No, you're doing a good enough job of that yourself.



> Either way don't talk to me ever again.


MAKE ME.



> I don't to be acknowledged in any of your posts while I am here.


Why would I start now?



> I want to enjoy the Knicks and chat peacefully here and I don't want or need you posting everywhere and arguing or mocking my thoughts or opinions.


Likewise, hypocrite. There's a reason why you get warned. You're the master of your own destiny, don't try blaming Rashidi for your mistakes.



> Got it? Good, now enjoy the rest of your stay here and so will I.


Despite all the attention I get from various stalkers with short-term memories, I am rather happy at the moment. Thanks for your concern.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

If you fail to remember Shandon Fagderson 

"My, what an outstanding display of maturity from the newbie. Everyone give a round of applause to NYKFag123."

TSK TSK Rashidi.....I never would have expected you to directly attack another poster..i am appalled:sigh: 

As long as we are talking about you Shandonn,do you feel you should start over Houston,or play ahead of Penny?


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

He attacked Shandon(me). I gave him a taste of his own medicine and he cried.


----------



## Perennial All Star (Aug 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Rashidi</b>!
> He attacked Shandon(me). I gave him a taste of his own medicine and he cried.


Cried? Hahahaha. I just don't want to be suspended for your loser self. I don't need to respond to every sarcastic comment and diss you make. And I wont. But when you say false info it needs to be cleared out. I didn't start this, you did. And I'm ending it. Later....


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

> I don't need to respond to every sarcastic comment and diss you make. And I wont.


You won't? You just did.


----------



## Perennial All Star (Aug 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>NYKFan123</b>!
> 
> 
> Cried? Hahahaha. I just don't want to be suspended for your loser self. I don't need to respond to every sarcastic comment and diss you make. And I wont. *But when you say false info it needs to be cleared out.* I didn't start this, you did. And I'm ending it. Later....


----------

